# Revenant Cartel 160 Mod



## Nailedit77 (25/1/17)

Size: 95.2 x 51.2 x 26.2mm
Output modes: Smart VW/VT/TCR/BYPASS/CCW/CCT
Output wattage: 5-160W
Resistance range: 0.05-5Ω
Temperature range: 100-315℃/200-600℉
Voltage range: 0-8.5V
Battery: Two lithium 18650 (not included)
Display: 0.91” OLED
Front Micro USB port
USB upgradeable firmware


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Size: 95.2 x 51.2 x 26.2mm
> Output modes: Smart VW/VT/TCR/BYPASS/CCW/CCT
> Output wattage: 5-160W
> Resistance range: 0.05-5Ω
> ...


saw this on zophie vapes and looks good only drawback was u cant choose colours...its random


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> saw this on zophie vapes and looks good only drawback was u cant choose colours...its random


That sux...


----------



## thehbomb101 (28/1/17)

Any idea on when it will be coming to SA and what price range we could expect 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

